# nvidia driver question - need to edit XF86Config ?

## avatar

I've installed nvidia drivers from portage. I get the splash screen just before fluxbox and it works fine. Now, how do I put on the nice effects like put a shadow around the mouse etc? I looked in XF86Config and see that it was not updated.

The reason I'm asking this question is that I've installed the nvidia drivers directly from the nvidia site when I was using Slackware, and looked into the XF86Config, and a whole bunch of extra options were added there.

----------

## maystorm

You'll need to edit your XF86Config file manually. Please note that you can find a sample config file here after having emerged the nvidia drivers: /usr/doc/nvidia-glx-xxxxx/XF86Config.sample.gz

I've tweaked my XF86Config in the meantime to contain following additional lines (to disable the splash screen and get mouse shadow):

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier  "GeForce"

  Driver      "nvidia"

[...snip...]

  Option "NoLogo" "1"                       # Turn off logo display

  Option "CursorShadow" "true"              # Shadowed mouse cursor

  Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "60"

  Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"

  Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

[...snip...]

EndSection
```

----------

## Guest

I recently bought  a GeForce 4 mx 440 based video card

(upgraded from GF2MX) and X takes forever to load after installing Nvidia drivers I wanted to ask if you had  similar problems (if it's a problem at all)

----------

## maystorm

Was the loading time faster before you upgraded to your GF4 card?

I remember having seen some threads in these forums dealing with slowly starting X servers, perhaps you can try a search https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php.

My X starts with what I would call normal speed, however, I've not got a GF4 but a GF2 card.

----------

## Guest

With GF2 X used to load in 1-2 seconds. now it takes almost half a minute

to load. (same with win98 actually) when I use the non-accelerated nv driver it loads quickly but the pointer is invisible. I also tried to use XDirectFB but

I really don't know how to make the rivaFB kernel driver work.

----------

## maystorm

Sorry, wouldn't have any idea straight away what could cause the slow-down.

However, you may want to have a look at the nVidia Linux Driver Troubleshooting Guide; worth could be to try the tweak regarding BIOS Repost mentioned in that document.

----------

